# Lets see them



## PotPie

How about a picture thread. Here is my van, we use it at the BOL and as back up here at the base.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE

PotPie said:


> How about a picture thread. Here is my van, we use it at the BOL and as back up here at the base.


You should lift it, and put some gnarly tires n wheels on it


----------



## Grimm

There are many photo/picture threads. Try posting to one of those before starting a new one.


----------



## HamiltonFelix

Well, it's a work in progress, but the 5½" Rock Krawler suspension and 255/85R16 rubber helps. It's parked next to the politically correct POS I drive at work after they took away my perfectly good 1995 Bronco.


----------



## Sentry18

Here's mine.


----------



## HamiltonFelix

What is that, a Chinese farm pickup?


----------



## AuroraHawk

Sentry18 said:


> Here's mine.


BooYah! I want one of these!


----------



## DJgang

Sentry18 said:


> Here's mine.


I call BS! No way you can get all your kids and supplies in that thing!!


----------



## AKPrepper

Sure you can. Have you seen them videos of how many people the vietnamese or chinese can squeeze onto a motorcyle!! With that "bed" in the back, I bet they could get a whole village on that thing!


----------



## DJgang

AKPrepper said:


> Sure you can. Have you seen them videos of how many people the vietnamese or chinese can squeeze onto a motorcyle!! With that "bed" in the back, I bet they could get a whole village on that thing!


Oh my goodness! I've seen those pictures!!


----------



## WatchUr6

It pretty much goes anywhere. We use it for camping and for off road. It also doubles as our bov.


----------



## HamiltonFelix

My work rigs were a 1979 full time Blazer/Jimmy, then a 1987 part time Blazer/Jimmy, then a 1995 part time Bronco. Then in 2009 they got all PC and replaced the Bronco with an Escape Hybrid. This worthless POS gets stuck in snow, can't push the heavy "mule" we need at the dam to operate spillgates, and is generally a ROTTEN replacement for a real 4x4. 

A full sized Blazer or Bronco has the chassis of a half ton truck, and it will usually get the job done without breaking. I think it's a good choice for a family. If it was just me alone, I might have a little old Jeep, but not with a family to haul.


----------



## d_saum

WatchUr6 said:


> It pretty much goes anywhere. We use it for camping and for off road. It also doubles as our bov.


What year is that? How do you like it? Anything you want to change or improve on it? I'm looking at a 91 Blazer..


----------



## redhorse

BOV1 - Horses- EMP proof, no fuel required, just let 'em fill themselves up at night on grass. Crosses any water, jumps trees on trails, muds no problem, almost verticle slopes not much of a problem, pulls like a mule  can pack up to 1/3 of their 1200lb body weight, man's first ATV. Gotta get some pics of my packing rigs posted. 

BOV2 - Ford 99 4X4 5.4 Litre Triton (not best option, but never had a problem so far) Helper springs so instead of a 3/4 ton it is more like 1 1/2 ton. Leveler kit. Mudder tires. Not sure how tall it really is, but it won't fit in the garage. Black spray paint on hand since red sticks out like a sore thumb. Pulls a trailer load of 3 draft horses (about 2 ton each plus trailer = 10 ton) through the mountains no problemo. Also fun to get dirty


----------



## redhorse

One of the drafts pulling the cart.


----------



## Grimm

OHprepper said:


> Just saw where this ended up.. I posted in the wrong thread again. Meant to put it in the random pics one. Moderators.. Can you magic me away ?!? Please??


We love you anyway.
:kiss:


----------



## WatchUr6

d_saum said:


> What year is that? How do you like it? Anything you want to change or improve on it? I'm looking at a 91 Blazer..


Its an 1985. Use to have a 305, but now it's running a 350. Its lifted 4 inches with 33s ( i want to go 6" lift with 35s). I recently put in a rebuilt transmission and transfer case. Its fuel injected, but thinking about getting a carb for a possible future swap. Also thinking about upgrading to 3/4 or 1 ton axles. Maybe putting in lockers. I need a winch also. Too much I want to do, too little money.

Oh yeah. Love it. Goes anywhere!


----------



## redhorse

OHprepper said:


> thanks for your thanks! i enjoyed it. i wish i had never gotten out... social security just aint gonna be there for my generation. and thats if the bubble doesnt go up.


I think we are in the same generation. Not sure, I'm 27, but I know I'm saving, saving, and saving some more. Now, if I could just get this house paid off. I don't hold out any hope for retirement income other than what I am able to save for myself. One more reason to prep, even if the apocalypse never comes, my grocery bill is one thing that shouldn't affect my finances!


----------



## OHprepper

Good thinking redhorse. And thanks grimm, i dont feel so bad about the mispost now. :bashful:


----------



## SouthCentralUS

redhorse said:


> I think we are in the same generation. Not sure, I'm 27, but I know I'm saving, saving, and saving some more. Now, if I could just get this house paid off. I don't hold out any hope for retirement income other than what I am able to save for myself. One more reason to prep, even if the apocalypse never comes, my grocery bill is one thing that shouldn't affect my finances!


Redhorse, when we bought this house 15 years ago, we considered financing for 15 years. We didn't because we knew there was a possibility one of us could lose our job. We only had to borrow $90,000 and the payments were about $750. I never made a payment less than $1000 with the extra going to the principle. After 7 years the interest did not help with the income tax so we took the remaining $20,000 out of savings and paid off the house. Moral is, pay extra on the principle with every single payment.


----------



## redhorse

SouthCentralUS said:


> Redhorse, when we bought this house 15 years ago, we considered financing for 15 years. We didn't because we knew there was a possibility one of us could lose our job. We only had to borrow $90,000 and the payments were about $750. I never made a payment less than $1000 with the extra going to the principle. After 7 years the interest did not help with the income tax so we took the remaining $20,000 out of savings and paid off the house. Moral is, pay extra on the principle with every single payment.


Oh I do, but it just seems to be taking forever lol. I've only had the house for 7 years. It's a 30 year, and barring a lost job or something, I hope to have it paid off in 15. I still save though. My non retirement savings isn't close enough to pay off the remaining principal. But.... I think I can I think I can I think I can :flower:


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Good for you. Our mortgage was 30 year also. If you keep paying extra toward the principle it will happen.


----------



## OHprepper

redhorse said:


> I think we are in the same generation. Not sure, I'm 27, but I know I'm saving, saving, and saving some more. Now, if I could just get this house paid off. I don't hold out any hope for retirement income other than what I am able to save for myself. One more reason to prep, even if the apocalypse never comes, my grocery bill is one thing that shouldn't affect my finances!


oh, and we are. in the same generation that is. i'm a year older than you. i think youre doing great for a 27 year old! :congrat: i am not nearly as far along as you are with property ownership and whatnot, but i lost a lot of time while serving. i wish i had saved all the money i made and bought a nice homestead...but i did get to travel the world. hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## Genevieve

I'll put it up again but I think theres another thread about BOV's. Here ya go. This is ours


----------



## OHprepper

is that a deuce and a half or a 5 ton?


----------



## goshengirl

Genevieve said:


> I'll put it up again but I think theres another thread about BOV's. Here ya go. This is ours


Are you serious, Genevieve? That is SWEET! :2thumb:


----------



## DJgang

goshengirl said:


> Are you serious, Genevieve? That is SWEET! :2thumb:


Yeah it is.... There are quite a few of these around here for sale and I've been wanting one. . Figure if you keep up with painting schemes you might can blend in and get by the checkpoints. .....

:congrat: way to go genevieve!


----------



## redhorse

That is an awesome looking machine!!!! Is that a PTO driven winch? Where on earth do you find something like that for sale? Awesomeness


----------



## Genevieve

lol
1) thats a deuce and a half
2) I'm not sure about the pto ( I can ask the hubby)
3) we bought it from a fellow up the road who bought it at a military auction down in Richmond Va.
It cost us $3800

We figure that since all of our bug out stuff is in containers we can stack them in the back section and live in the front half( gate area) of the back section if we have to. We have the ribs and a cover for it also.

with the right amount of weaponry you can just go through a check point lol The passenger seat flips down and has metal on the back so you can stand on it when the top is off the cab section

also you could just go around a check point because this guy will go just about anywhere lol

Oh by the way his name is Joe ( as in G.I.Joe) *snickers*


----------



## OHprepper

i have always wanted a deuce. and you got it for a pretty reasonable price too. about 1000-1200 less than i ever see them for here in ohio anyway. great find Genevieve!


----------



## kellikastle

Here is mine, not as big as a deuce and a half but what I drive every day, um... not always with the trailer.










The trailer is at 90° in this pic.


----------



## d_saum

kellikastle said:


> Here is mine, not as big as a deuce and a half but what I drive every day, um... not always with the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trailer is at 90° in this pic.


I dig that set up.. and yeah, I said "dig".. 

Any pics of the inside of that camper? How do you like that layout?


----------



## kellikastle

I don't have any good pics of the inside. I will post the one I have. I like the camper layout for it's size. It is a 1974 Idle-Time (6-74) Model 880-RB made by Allen Camper MFG in Allen Oklahoma. It is in amazingly good shape. I have had the camper for about a year now and I bought the truck new several years ago. It has a stove, oven and refrigerator. A 35 gal water tank and a small closet for the porta-potty. I put a much smaller table top in the "dining area" to give it a bit more room. I can't convert it to a bed now but that is not a problem. I have done a bit of work to upgrade it as I felt it needed. It has been completely re-wired for 50amp and has a 30 amp and 20 amp plug box on the side so I can power hub for other campers. I have installed a flat screen TV, CB, Marine band radio, CD and DVD player. I insulated and heated the water tank and cargo areas under the seats. It has both electric heat and propane. I took the AC unit off the top ...with the help of a tree. I have a new "spot cooler" unit that I think I can mount inside the "bathroom" space with a side exhaust vent. Dual deep-cycle batteries in a vented box, with a 30 amp smart charger and a pair of 750 watt inverters. The trailer is getting set up to haul fuel, water, a 3k generator and cargo supplies for longer trips where I might be off grid.








The Pink wall insulation in the pic was for the winter when I spent some time in below 0 temps.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan

Nice setup kellikastle,

Would look heaps better if the camper was painted black like the truck, and wouldnt stand out as much. Is that chain on the front?. If its just used for recovery think about upgrading to plasma rope. Its heaps lighter and if you manage to break it you can tie it back together. When i replaced my wire winch cord with plasma rope the trucks front end lifted an inch higher


----------



## NaeKid

kellikastle said:


> Here is mine, not as big as a deuce and a half but what I drive every day, um... not always with the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trailer is at 90° in this pic.


How big is the camper and what is the length of the box of the truck? I have a 6 1/2' box on my 3/4-ton Chevy and I was thinking of just using a high-top canopy for sleeping inside ...

Also does your FordBoxTrailer have both fuel-tanks still installed? If so - that's lots of fuel for your travels!


----------



## kellikastle

The camper is for an 8' bed, I have in in a 6 1/2' bed and have had no problems. It is 11' high. I did mount a set of trailer lights to the back of it just to keep the police happy. The original tanks on the trailer were gone when I got it. I am planing on a 55 gal transfer tank in the bed of the trailer for diesel and putting a pair of RV water tanks under the bed where the original fuel tanks were. 
Yes, that is a big chain,for recovery or as an anchor point around trees. I also have a 8k winch up front. I have never looked into plasma rope.


----------



## kellikastle

I have had just a camper shell on a truck to sleep in before and it was OK, but having a stove, refrigerator, TV and the ability to stand up inside is a big plus. I had a 30 Ft Coachman RV, I liked that a lot but despite all the extra comforts it had limitations so I down sized to the one I have now, the only things I really miss are the flush toilet and full size shower. Having a 4x4 diesel truck gives me a lot more options on where I camp and the ability to pull the heavy loaded trailer too. I only payed $1200 for the camper, found it on Craig's List. Surprisingly the camper has not changed my fuel mileage at all. Also having it as my daily driver means that I am always loaded and ready to go with 30 days food and water.


----------



## Woody

I had a 10 ½’ slide in like that, a 1960’s ‘Spacecraft’. Perfect size for me and the dog, two people was the max for comfort. Took one trip with 4 folks and it was way too much, too crowded. It had an ammonia refrigerator that worked too well. You had to open the door twice a day or everything would freeze and it ran on just the pilot light. Also had to keep a good stock of lantern mantels as the bumping around caused them to break regularly.

When we went to festivals you could lift the camper up off the truck and drive around without the camper on. When you got back you always had a parking spot and you just lower the camper back onto the truck.


----------



## Meerkat

We have a bus that needs some brake work done,but its too expensive to go far,plus we never put a larger diesel tank on it,just holds about 30 gal.s.


----------



## kellikastle

A slightly better pic of the TC interior. 








Yeah, it is only a good size for two.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

a few pics of the 'Horse'........it has a lot of different rolls to play as one of our BOV's...

































now pullin' duty as EMS/S&R ...........









....if yer wantin' a high-top topper with shoreling power, the blue one we have would fit yer bill....come on down here and i'll let ya have it cheap.....


----------



## FatTire

Just got it, $1000 and it runs good, everything works. It will be my daily driver so I'm going to fix it up as I go, but ultimately it's gonna be a beast


----------



## eddy_dvyvan

FatTire said:


> Just got it, $1000 and it runs good, everything works. It will be my daily driver so I'm going to fix it up as I go, but ultimately it's gonna be a beast
> 
> View attachment 4580


Looking at the weather in the background you might need it soon


----------



## kellikastle

We had a hail storm come through here the other night, golf ball and bigger hail with 70+ MPH winds. Really banged up my camper and truck. Also blew out 3 big sky lights in my restaurant/club. Lotta damage in 5 minutes. But at least it was not a hail wrapped tornado AGAIN


----------



## d_saum

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> a few pics of the 'Horse'........it has a lot of different rolls to play as one of our BOV's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now pullin' duty as EMS/S&R ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....if yer wantin' a high-top topper with shoreling power, the blue one we have would fit yer bill....come on down here and i'll let ya have it cheap.....


Very nice! What engine is in there? Also.. did it come with that push bar on it? If not, where'd ya get it? I'm looking for one!


----------



## d_saum

FatTire said:


> Just got it, $1000 and it runs good, everything works. It will be my daily driver so I'm going to fix it up as I go, but ultimately it's gonna be a beast
> 
> View attachment 4580


Very much cool! What are your plans for it?


----------



## d_saum

kellikastle said:


> We had a hail storm come through here the other night, golf ball and bigger hail with 70+ MPH winds. Really banged up my camper and truck. Also blew out 3 big sky lights in my restaurant/club. Lotta damage in 5 minutes. But at least it was not a hail wrapped tornado AGAIN


Yikes! I've been caught in hail storms before when I lived in Colorado... but nothing that bad! Just pea/marble sized stuff. Be careful out there!


----------



## UncleJoe

1981 GMC 4X4 1 ton dump. Old school ignition and nearly as heavy as a tank. 7.5' plow mounts up front to move obstacles out of the way.  Sideboards are a solid piece of 2" thick spruce cut from the center of a tree I took down a few years ago.


----------



## Genevieve

redhorse said:


> That is an awesome looking machine!!!! Is that a PTO driven winch? Where on earth do you find something like that for sale? Awesomeness


I keep meaning to answer your question but forget to post a reply.

Yes, it is a PTO wench. And according to the hubby, if we had the extension, we could take off the bed and attach a crane that would run off one of the axles back there since there are two.

sorry it took so long to answer lol


----------



## d_saum

Here's my new one.. I'll post some better pictures later.


----------



## FrankW

My BOV,, I know it's not very BOVish...


----------



## Jason

My Dakota. The Timex watch of pickup trucks. Takes a licking and keeps on ticking.


----------

